# What gun would you carry on the outside.



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I thought about doing a poll here but it wouldn't work for this question.

If the law said you can carry a firearm as long as it's in a holster on your hip and must be in plain sight. What firearm would you carry most of the time?

I would carry my 1911 cocked and locked baby.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

My 92FS or possible a USPc


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I think I would carry the Glock 20.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Colts Combat Commander..C&L


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> I would carry my 1911 cocked and locked baby.


Took the words right out of my mouth Spacedoggy. Colt Government Model 0 1911 Cocked and Locked. Just the sight of that is a deterent for most.
:smt023


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

sig 229r in 357. it's my answer for about everything nowadays


----------



## Natureboypkr (Jul 24, 2007)

Xd-40


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd carry the same Glock I normally do, but consider changing to a holster more secure than my usual open-top IWB.


----------



## Anxiety. (May 1, 2007)

If I could find a proper holster I'd carry my Cougar.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

For open carry: The biggest, baddest one with the most rounds that I own. Currently my M&P 40 with an Arradondo extension yielding 20 +1. 

If I am going into truly hostile country, there will be an M&P9 on my left hip and something 7.62MM or larger hanging on my back.

Open carry is quite acceptable in Arizona. Just don't hold it above window sill heigth when driving down the freeway. That is called "Brandishing" and will earn you a visit to the pokey.

Look out BG's!! :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

TOF said:


> Open carry is quite acceptable in Arizona. Just don't hold it above window sill heigth when driving down the freeway. That is called "Brandishing" and will earn you a visit to the pokey.
> 
> Look out BG's!! :mrgreen:
> 
> :smt1099


How many people do carry open and do you? And can you conceal or do you have to open carry??


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Either a 1911 cocked and locked or a 4" .357 magnum GP100.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> How many people do carry open and do you? And can you conceal or do you have to open carry??


I have a CCW permit so can carry open or concealed. Any non felon or certified crazy of appropriate age can carry openly in Arizona. Some Municipalities think they can alter the rules but a law was passed a couple of years back limiting their ability to do so. I carry both ways. Most of the time I carry open as I live in a rural area and there aren't many city folk to get upset. Also it is hot in the summer and I just don't want to go to the trouble of special clothes etc. During winter and in the City I go concealed.

Enjoy :smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I always conceal unless I am shooting in the desert or range, or camping.


----------



## Theprofessor (Jun 24, 2007)

I would also carry my 1911. Got to have somthing shinny on the outside!


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> I always conceal unless I am shooting in the desert or range, or camping.


Wise beyond your years, Mike. I would like to have lived in the "wild west" and carried like Little Joe(I'm a lefty too), but the reality is I don't feel comfortable advertising. Remember, your only paranoid if nothing happens.
But 1911 all the way if it was a requirement!:smt023


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

Anxiety. said:


> If I could find a proper holster I'd carry my Cougar.


I'd probably carry my Cougar in one of these:

http://www.donhume.com/Products/ProductsList.cfm?action=SearchByWeapon&WeaponID=18

It would be a tough call though. I like my M&P and 1911 a lot, too.

Then again, why not the Uberti Cattleman? .45 Colt is pretty effective.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

In todays world and living in the city I like the idea of conceal. Because I want to surprise that sucker who jumps this old man. If he sees a gun out in the open I am sure he'll wait and club me from behind after I pass an alley.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I agree with Baldy. Even if it were allowed in NY (concealed carry is required), I'd keep it tucked away. No sense in showing ALL of your cards...


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

What would I carry on the outside? What's mounted in the turret of the current M1A1 Abrams? :mrgreen:

If I'm going to be obvious, then I'm going to be OBVIOUS. Aiming might be a problem...

Seriously, of my current collection, it would be my SIG 229 - and around the ranch, that's what I do.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Either my Kimber or my USP45c. Given my frame both of these are a little bulky for me to carry concealed.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

:smt023


----------



## Captain (May 8, 2007)

Would have to be my XD .45


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

hk p2000


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Probably a Smith and Wesson model 57 in .41 mag with an 8 3/8" barrel...:anim_lol:

Seriously, same old Commander, I would be a bit more concerned with retention and perhaps us a (ick) thumbreak holster.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> :smt023


Is that a Bear Claw holster?? If yes how do you like it??


----------

